# If you could punch any forum member who would it be?



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 13, 2007)

Lets hear it, which forum member would you punch given the chance?
I gotta go with jason


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't really think of anyone


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 13, 2007)

you could just use jj or nightlightboy as a default


----------



## Stitch (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris. Definitely.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

i didnt mean donut punch!


----------



## sakeido (Dec 14, 2007)

Myself, squarely on the temple.


----------



## Nerina (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Lets hear it, which forum member would you punch given the chance?
> I gotta go with jason



Jason's name came up first 
 haha


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Dec 14, 2007)

bulb

I'd steal his gear while he was unconscious.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

damn right


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2007)

Matt. Because he makes me GAS so crazy with his guitars.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 14, 2007)

WESBORLAND_ROXORS.


unch:


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

kick his face!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> kick his face!



That I could do...

I'd kick T0tally_br00tals face


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

we might be starting a fight club as we speak


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Lets hear it, which forum member would you punch given the chance?
> I gotta go with jason



 I knew that was coming.. Hmm so many to choose from.. At the given moment... In no particular order..





































They know who they are 

[action=Jason]thinks being a greenie he prolly shouldn't name names cause this is prolly going get closed [/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

I would throw beer cans at every one of you.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

and for once Chris finally got a thread in the right section


----------



## Chris (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd probably punch the guy that made this stupid ass thread.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 14, 2007)

D-EJ

No question. I'd level the anime-loving bastard.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'd probably punch the guy that made this stupid ass thread.



Well if your not going close it.. Ibaneyfanboy!! Nick Cormier,Jeffie, and any other anime lover (I would maybe just pimp slap lucky :lol) Matt.. Steve, Ryan, Nick1...Ibz whatever the hell his name is.. (The guy from the NBA thread)  Hmm

People I would have punched in the past but wouldn't now.. Zim, Ghostrider,Skinhead, David


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

come on now, we need to get out that agression some way


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

I wouldn't punch anybody on this site. BUT, I might bitchslap some of the kids that don't capitalize and punctuate!


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh and the Pens fans.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

ooops sorry .


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Oh and the Pens fans.



Pens? 

*EDIT* Penguins..


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

[action=Zepp88] throws a beer at Bills head[/action]


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

penguins jason, ya know, happy feet? just punch me already!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 14, 2007)

Jason said:


> Well if your not going close it.. Ibaneyfanboy!!



Me?



Chris, Cybersavior, Totally Br00tal, Justin Bailey, Nick Cormier, Gear Monkey, Horus (for no reason other than considering beating me to Ryan's S7)...can't think of anyone else.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> penguins jason, ya know, happy feet? just punch me already!



 HAPPY FEET!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

Mrs. Fjellstad said:


> Me?
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, Cybersavior, Totally Br00tal, Justin Bailey, Nick Cormier, Gear Monkey, Horus (for no reason other than considering beating me to Ryan's S7)...can't think of anyone else.



Must of those people aren't even worth mentioning


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> penguins jason, ya know, happy feet? just punch me already!



I would totally kick a penguin.. Reckon they bounce?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

the smaller ones i would assume so, some of those bastards are 4 footers


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

Mrs. Fjellstad said:


> Me?



No stitchie poo 

View Profile: Ibanez_fanboy

_The _ Ibanez Fanboy


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

someone punched me with some e-rep, ouch!


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] throws a beer at Bills head[/action]



Try not to shake it too much so I can still drink it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> the smaller ones i would assume so, some of those bastards are 4 footers



We could kill 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Try not to shake it too much so I can still drink it.



 Fucking Bill..


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

nice jason  fuckin anime


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> Try not to shake it too much so I can still drink it.



Nah, you're gonna shotgun that shit dude!


----------



## Leon (Dec 14, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I wouldn't punch anybody on this site. BUT, I might bitchslap some of the kids that don't capitalize and punctuate!



+1!


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

Cept this guy is cool







WTF?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

leon, i'd punch that guy in your avatar


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

enguinshreddin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

:shreddingpenguin: Nope..


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 14, 2007)

I think I'll have to punch Jason now


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jason gets a punch for posting penguin violation!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I think I'll have to punch Jason now





Pretend its a penguin


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll punch that shark in the face.


----------



## Leon (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> leon, i'd punch that guy in your avatar



you'd hit a guy with glasses?


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I'll punch that shark in the face.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

Leon said:


> you'd hit a guy with glasses?



  7sof


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 14, 2007)

Leon said:


> you'd hit a guy with glasses?



I thought that's why we hit them?


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> I thought that's why we hit them?


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd most def punch Nerina right in her babymaker POW!


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Nerina (Dec 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> D-EJ
> 
> No question. I'd level the anime-loving bastard.







Jason said:


> I'd most def punch Nerina right in her babymaker POW!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

zepp, you get a nice big punch in the vag
:sarcastichatelovewink:



B Lopez said:


> I thought that's why we hit them?


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> zepp, you get a nice big punch in the vag
> :sarcastichatelovewink:



Ow. My vag.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 14, 2007)

They are not forum members anymore but I want to unch: every spammer that has posted on this site since I joined.

[action=s7eve]thinks Chris' method of dealing with them is funnier.[/action]


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 14, 2007)

go buy some vag-fix juice ointment and make it better


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> go buy some vag-fix juice ointment and make it better


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd punch Karl Hungus or Crucified, because that's how we Vikings greet each other.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'd punch Karl Hungus or Crucified, because that's how we Vikings greet each other.



Hrmm.....grunt 


<------------


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Hrmm.....grunt
> 
> 
> <------------




+1


<------------

<------------actually from norway


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 14, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'd punch Karl Hungus, Crucified, or Zepp88, because that's how we Vikings greet each other.



Fixed.

I have a lot of ancestors from Norway and the Scandinavian areas.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Fixed.
> 
> I have a lot of ancestors from Norway and the Scandinavian areas.





You missed Shawn though


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 14, 2007)

Uh, yeah, of course I did.

Any man cavorting around with Stitch is no Viking, be he from Norway or not.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> Uh, yeah, of course I did.
> 
> Any man cavorting around with Stitch is no Viking, be he from Norway or not.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 14, 2007)

This thread went to shit. Penguins?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


>



You brought this upon yourself, you fruit-basket.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

Mrs. Fjellstad said:


> This thread went to shit. Penguins?



Bah.. otherwise it would have got closed


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

:vikingpenguins:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

:shawnfisavikingandidon'tcarewhatnegativexerosaysbecausei'mgoingtorapeandpillagehisentirecity:




just wait, cold spring, ky. just wait.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 14, 2007)

My Hammer of Thor says otherwise.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> My Hammer of Thor says otherwise.



your hammer of thor is a fake.
mjöllnir would never hang around the likes of you.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

I still need to get that tattoo


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 14, 2007)

Bitch, he lives in my back yard with a bunch of reindeer and drinks the blood of the innocent as he laughs at the misfortune of all that are around him.

I had to take it from him, lest he destroy my fence that's keeping that creepy old bum with 7 toes on one foot out.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 14, 2007)

[action=Zepp88] throws a beer at Boober[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

And there's no one I'd wanna punch on this site, but then again, in spite of my love for MMA/Boxing/Fighting Sports, I'm a pretty peaceful person. :zen:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And there's no one I'd wanna punch on this site, but then again, in spite of my love for MMA/Boxing/Fighting Sports, I'm a pretty peaceful person. :zen:



i bet its because you smoke weed every day. shit!


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i bet its because you smoke weed every day. shit!



ALL DAY! SHIT.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> ALL DAY! SHIT.



weed.


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd punch anyone who says that octavers and Germanium fuzzes are shit.


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> weed.



SSSSHIT!


----------



## yevetz (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> SSSSHIT!



i don't give a FUCK!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 14, 2007)

Jason said:


> WTF?




That penguin is so not ever going to breed, his genitals are on back to front!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jason said:


> Well if your not going close it.. Ibaneyfanboy!! Nick Cormier,Jeffie, and any other anime lover (I would maybe just pimp slap lucky :lol) Matt.. Steve, Ryan, Nick1...Ibz whatever the hell his name is.. (The guy from the NBA thread)  Hmm
> 
> People I would have punched in the past but wouldn't now.. Zim, Ghostrider,Skinhead, David



 Figures he said ONE person and Jason has a whole hit list!  Nicely done sir...


----------



## matt7 (Dec 14, 2007)

GearMonkey


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I wouldn't punch anybody on this site. BUT, I might bitchslap some of the kids that don't capitalize and punctuate!



So you're saying you're giving you're blessing for me to court your daughter? Thanks dad!


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So you're saying you're giving you're blessing for me to court your daughter? Thanks dad!



 Your grammar is quite good! Hey, wait a minute!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2007)

Doh. I don't usually have a problem with your and you're  I suppose when I'm in the family you'll have plenty of time to help me with my grammar


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

I've created a monster with the weed thread.


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So you're saying you're giving you're blessing for me to court your daughter? Thanks dad!



I've already got dibs on her when she's old enough!!!!

[action=nitelightboy]figures it's a good way to get that swirl when the good Bill passes on. Shouldn't be long seeing as how he's a really old dude.[/action]


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 14, 2007)

If I were going to punch somebody on here, it'd probably have to be Jason. He's enough of a wuss that even if he hit back, it'd only feel like a fly landed on me


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 14, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I've already got dibs on her *when she's old enough!!!!*
> 
> [action=nitelightboy]figures it's a good way to get that swirl when the good Bill passes on. Shouldn't be long seeing as how he's a really old dude.[/action]




Does not compute.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I've already got dibs on her when she's old enough!!!!
> 
> [action=nitelightboy]figures it's a good way to get that swirl when the good Bill passes on. Shouldn't be long seeing as how he's a really old dude.[/action]



Funny guys!  

JJ has that Canada thing going for him up there, where the legal age of consent is just after toddler.


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 14, 2007)

At least I'm willing to wait until I wouldn't be thrown in jail. JJ on the other hand....well....he'd probably rape a fetus if he could.


----------



## Groff (Dec 14, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> bulb
> 
> I'd steal his gear while he was unconscious.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> If I were going to punch somebody on here, it'd probably have to be Jason. He's enough of a wuss that even if he hit back, it'd only feel like a fly landed on me



 Says the guy who paints his toenails,shaves his legs and has neon colored nipple rings..


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 14, 2007)

are you fucking kidding me!?nobody wants to punch me!?make me spit teeth?...jj,how bout' donkey punch you promised me?ok,thats it,i'm kicking my own ass!!!!


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 14, 2007)

Jason said:


> Says the guy who paints his toenails,shaves his legs and has neon colored nipple rings..



Yes. And those things were all very helpful when I was kickboxing. The toenails made a good distraction, the smooth legs kept my hair from ripping out, and if you can get your nipples pierced, getting kicked in the head is nothing


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 14, 2007)

nlb you shave your chest too?


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 14, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> nlb you shave your chest too?



No. I've only got like 2 hairs on my chest


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 14, 2007)

I would have swore Edroz or HighGain would have said me.

I dunno, Crystal Planet. When I was deciding on my first 7 even I wasn't that much of a dick.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

WEED.

:allday:


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 14, 2007)

the reason i don't fuck with niteliteboy(nuff' said)


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2007)

poisonelvis said:


> the reason i don't fuck with niteliteboy(nuff' said)



Joe wishes he looked that good


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## halsinden (Dec 14, 2007)

something of a blanket attempt, but if there was a method by which i could place the very tip of my finger in all members' left ears at one simultaneous moment, i would.

H


----------



## Karl Hungus (Dec 14, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I'd punch Karl Hungus or Crucified, because that's how we Vikings greet each other.



I'd punch you, then we'd go get a beer.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 14, 2007)

117 posts and nobody said me... now I'm sure if Bob weren't insistent on not punching anyone that might have changed...

Jeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Jeff... 3 words.

Weed. All day. 


In all honestly, you've grown on me. Sorta like a cancerous growth...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Now go post in my Science Thread! Shnell!


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd punch all of you with love.


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 14, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'd punch all of you with love.



I'd donkey punch you and Bob with love


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I'd donkey punch you and Bob with love



Wow.


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 14, 2007)

Hawt man love FTW


----------



## JBroll (Dec 14, 2007)

Little bit creepy.

Jeff


----------



## playstopause (Dec 14, 2007)

Rick said:


> I'd punch all of you with love.



I CAN HAS LOVE?!??


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 14, 2007)

creepy manlove for jeffand french named guy.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 14, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Now go post in my Science Thread! Shnell!



Which one is this?

Jeff


----------



## ElRay (Dec 14, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So you're saying you're giving *you're* blessing for me to court your daughter? Thanks dad!


Sorry, you used the wrong "your" here. You lose points for grammar. Popsyche has an out if doesn't want a Son-In-Law yet.

Ray


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

ElRay said:


> Sorry, you used the wrong "your" here. You lose points for grammar. Popsyche has an out if doesn't want a Son-In-Law yet.
> 
> Ray



Read my response. 

BTW, where's Naren?


----------



## Leon (Dec 14, 2007)

i'd punch Bob, to prove to myself that he exists outside of the internet


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 14, 2007)

Garry Goodman.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

Are you going to punch Naren, Bob? That would be an interesting fight 

And just so you know Bob, I was originally going to say
"are you gonna punch naren bob? "

But then I thought that proper grammer should be in order here so you don't try to punch me, miss, and break your hip  you cant beat jj down in traction


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> you gonna punch naren bob? that would be an interesting fight



Do you mean me? No I'm not punching Eric. I just thought that this thread lacked his certain brand of "humor".   

If you mean Booby, he and Naren are tight chums.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

no i ment you


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> no i ment you



Dude, my name is Bill.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

sorry,why does it say alias bob under your name?


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> sorry,why does it say alias bob under your name?



Because half the time I get called Bob, and not just here!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 14, 2007)

bill is dead, your bob to me now and forever


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 14, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> bill is dead, your bob to me now and forever


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 14, 2007)

I'd punch Buz McGrath. Technically he's a forum member, and I want to grab his LACS's while he's out cold


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2007)

Jason said:


> People I would have punched in the past but wouldn't now.. Zim, Ghostrider,Skinhead, David



I passed to be an asshole to a semicool guy 

I would totally beat the shit out of anime lovers. I HATE ANIME! 

Who's going to have the balls to neg rep me?  

And I would also kick Shawn FJellstad to take the beautiful princess that he has at his side.

Hahahaha, someone negrep me. "Anime rules!".

But he didn't left his identity


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 14, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I've created a monster with the weed thread.



SSSSHIT!


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 14, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I would totally beat the shit out of anime lovers. I HATE ANIME!



 That shit sucks.



skinhead said:


> Hahahaha, someone negrep me. "Anime rules!".
> 
> But he didn't left his identity



Hm, Jeff?


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> That shit sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, Jeff?



I was thinking of him.

BWT, I would also give you a kick, because your a shitty bot  

Joking


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 14, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Myself, squarely on the temple.



BASTARD! thats what i was gunna say, ahh well not cool bro


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Bobby for the rep.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

g3rmanium said:


> SSSSHIT!



weed.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 14, 2007)

skinhead said:


> Hahahaha, someone negrep me. "Anime rules!".



It wasn't me that neg'd you, but some of the forum's best members are Annie May luvrs.

I actually lost interest in anime as the summer went away, heh heh boredom leads to gayness, gayness leads to animu!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> It wasn't me that neg'd you, but some of the forum's best members are Annie May luvrs.
> 
> I actually lost interest in anime as the summer went away, heh heh boredom leads to gayness, gayness leads to animu!



You have two ways. Boredom leads gayness, gayness leads animu or boredom leads gayness, gayness leads you to Stitch's hands.


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2007)

i'd probably punch shawn f.. and take his dragon. mm hm!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 14, 2007)

budda said:


> i'd probably punch shawn f.. and take his dragon. mm hm!



fuck you. 


i'd punch budda and smoke weed every day of my life! i don't give a SHIT!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 14, 2007)

DWAGON FARCE!


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> fuck you.
> 
> 
> i'd punch budda and smoke weed every day of my life! i don't give a SHIT!



Can we smoke togheter? I don't give a FUCK either!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 15, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I'd donkey punch you and Bob with love



The REAL scary part?

I was _seriously_ going to mention donkey punching Rick in this exact same post NLB made (right after Rick's post), and NLB in an earlier one.

No shit. I reconsidered... for obvious reasons. 


Now THAT'S some creepy shit. In more ways than one.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow. I have 2 different people who want to donkey punch me. 

Fabulous.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

[action=Zepp88] throws a beer at Rick and offers a donkey punch[/action]


----------



## g3rmanium (Dec 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i'd punch budda and smoke weed every day of my life! i don't give a SHIT!



IS ALL I DO! :weed:


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> [action=Zepp88] throws a beer at Rick and offers a donkey punch[/action]



Sweet. 

A beer.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

:donkeypunch:


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> Wow. I have 2 different people who want to donkey punch me.
> 
> Fabulous.



I guess that means people here like you  

I know I wouldn't mind playing with your sexy head.....I mean the HD


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2007)

This thread delivers.

Punchline after punchline.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 15, 2007)

...


----------



## Blexican (Dec 15, 2007)

Let the wookie win.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 15, 2007)

EDIT:


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2007)

^ Extreme shit 

Her face went backwards xD


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 15, 2007)

weed.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2007)

Every day.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2007)

in my life


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 15, 2007)

i dont give a fuck.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 15, 2007)

about weed


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 15, 2007)

yevetz said:


> about weed


----------



## Blexican (Dec 15, 2007)

I smoke weed every day, Sheeit.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 15, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I smoke weed every day, Sheeit.



biAtch!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2007)

:smokeweedeveryday:


----------



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2007)

:smokeweedeveryday:







And a free demotivational


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 15, 2007)

:smokeweedeveryday: ftw.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 15, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> :smokeweedeveryday:



 

:smokeweedeverydayshIEt:


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> I guess that means people here like you
> 
> I know I wouldn't mind playing with your sexy head.....I mean the HD



Wow.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

DONKEY PUNCHATIZE ME CAPN!


----------



## Uber Mega (Dec 15, 2007)

Falcon Punchhhhh!


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

Uber Mega said:


> Falcon Punchhhhh!



Nice avatar.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd punch Chris. Still. And Max.

And Vova, for ALWAYS talking to me on msn JUST as I'm leaving to drink or get laid!


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 15, 2007)

lol
id punch you in the vag stitchy, but i might lose my hand


----------



## playstopause (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ow.

Stitches vag.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 15, 2007)

Fuck you, Max.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 15, 2007)

which chris?


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> which chris?



Adminishredder Chris.


----------



## Jason (Dec 16, 2007)

I would give you all a swift upercut right to the grundle


----------



## playstopause (Dec 16, 2007)




----------

